# Toilet Flushes By Itself



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

My mother's toilet flushes a couple of times per day for no apparent reason. She called a plumber and he replaced the flapper. That didn't work. He came back a second time with a flush kit and replaced all the parts in the tank for $195. The toilet still flushed by itself a couple of times per day. Now the plumber wants to replace the whole toilet which is not real old. It's 33 years old.

Is there something else that can be tried berfore she has the toilet replaced?

Thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Call another plumber or the same one back for free labor because never fixed what he was there for and keeps taking mom's money.

This you can do yourself to test things out.
http://www.elocalplumbers.com/blog/my-toilet-flushes-by-itself-3928










Watch the 2 parts and your see the flapper that seals. If he replaced it then the trouble should be fixed. But I have seen over time slime that coats all the parts and that can keep from having a good seal or the tank is always running a little because the flush valve will not shut the water off. You do not have that but slime can still be on parts if he never cleaned wiped away where the flapper seals comes down to the seal at the tank. You can on your own take flush the tank and hold the flapper up and then check to see if it's all clean. get a rag or something to wipe the seat (see video) to know where it is.
Note if the plumber replaced all seals then he would had to take off the tank because the seal from the tank to the bowl can leak air but I do not think that is your trouble. But best to replace all the parts so you should of had a new one put on.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...4eb8ccc40613db6&biw=1280&bih=591&pf=p&pdl=500

My guess if the flapper is not sealing right. 
1. Slime on flapper seal if it was never replaced and you can clean it.
2. The flapper seal is not falling back down in the center to seal.
See this video 



Note the flapper he takes out and then the newer one and what he says. 
See how the red flapper is made. The center part between the ears that was not on the other one you can cut off. But some people do not cut it off and also hook up the ears but it keep the flapper from falling down right and sealing so your always have water leaking out and you may even hear it or hear it now and then because the tank needs to fill up again.

If this does not help then find out what all was done before and what all parts were replace because the parts are cheap and labor cost a whole lot. Your mom paid a lot so I hope all parts are now new and if so then what you paid him for should of fixed things.
Call him back but do not pay him because he was paid already and never fixed what you paid him to do.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This is a good one to show you the flapper and the types of flappers.


----------



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Hewee! I appreciate it. I'll watch the videos when I get home.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome. Lets hope it's something simple and you just need to wipe the seal or make sure the flapper sits down right.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea it sure helps to show you what to do and how easy it can be. 
Guess only hard part is a sink counter that goes over the tank so it's hard to see what your doing in the tank.


----------

